# Is it just her time to pass? Or can I help her in some way?



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

For the past few days Mithe hasn't been looking very well. I fear that she's nearing the end of her time, but I'm just wondering if there is anything I can do for her. I've had her for a total of 9 months. I got her from a pet store and she was an adult when I got her, but I'm not sure of her exact age. I'm guessing she was no older than 6 months when I got her, but I could be wrong.

She has gotten very skinny and sleeps most of the time. She keeps her eyes shut or nearly shut. Her fur still looks clean and she still cleans herself like normal, but she frequently makes sounds that I believe is coughing.

Is there anything I can do for her? Anything anyone would recommend?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

When in doubt, take her to the vet. That's all I can recommend.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Well this morning she's looking a little more active. I hope this is a good sign. I'll call the vet on Monday depending on how she's doing. All vets that see small animals are closed for the weekend. :s


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Hopefully she will be ok x .. My old girl from the petshop is 24 months old tomorrow(ish if they told the truth about her age) and is almost blind but still manages to jump up to the food ... for some reason she wont use the ramp. shes quite grumpy now and tho I used to handle her every day shes taken to biting me when I hold her so Ill just leave her to it from now on ...


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

She's doing much better!
She has a slight respiratory infection and apparently some of the other girls have been hogging the food and Mithe hasn't been getting enough. I've been hand feeding her and she's now back to her old self with activity.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

old mice just need that little bit of extra attention, sadly theres not much else you can do, but keep them well fed and comthy.


----------

